# Federal Racketeering Lawsuit Stuns HSUS "It's Payback Time"



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Looks like their little game backfired on them this time. 

Story here: http://www.consumerfreedom.com/news_detail.cfm/h/4111-federal-racketeering-lawsuit-stuns-hsus




> You may have missed our New Year’s Eve exposé covering the dismissal of a federal lawsuit pushed by a consortium of animal rights groups that included the deceptive Humane Society of the United States (HSUS). The groups alleged that Feld Entertainment (the parent company of the Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Circus) mistreated elephants in violation of the Endangered Species Act, but in December a judge tossed out the lawsuit. Now the plot thickens: The circus is suing HSUS, two HSUS lawyers, and a number of other animal rights organizations under the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations (RICO) Act. (The lawsuit is exclusively available at HumaneWatch.org.)
> 
> The original animal rights lawsuit, filed more than nine years ago, was based on information provided by a former Ringling elephant “barn helper” named Tom Rider. After Rider left his circus job, he was paid by animal rights groups to testify about the supposedly “bad” treatment of elephants there. In all, the original lawsuit’s plaintiffs paid Rider more than $190,000—his sole source of income for years—while the litigation made its way through the court system.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

wow.


----------



## shotdown1227 (Jun 28, 2008)

*ttt*

Sweetttttt!!!


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

It's about time! A lot of government crooks are going to be found out, now that Obama has sparked the fire of the American people. Hopefully he goes down with 'em.


----------

